# Planning to move to KL



## XainRef (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello all,

I am Sydney based Finance professional. I am looking at an opportunity through internal transfer in KL but the role is on Local hiring. I need some help with regards to understanding the salary requirements and lifestyle in KL.

I have 3 kids, 2 school age and a baby.

what would be good salary range for a family of 4?
Average rents for a 3 bed condo in a good area?
Schooling costs preferably English medium?
Grocery costs per month?
Approx medical expenses?
approx costs for a 7 seat SUV?

Any other factors to be considered.

Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks


----------



## fhatmoy (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Sydney,

I'm fatin and I'm Malaysian living in Kuala Lumpur.
Regarding your question few of it I can manage to answer, but I think its depends on your lifestyle and spending habit.

An average cost for rents in a good area, such as in KLCC the cost will be around MYR 3,000. 
(many expats are living around this area and KL SENTRAL)

Medical expenses is quite reasonable in Malaysia, the service is decent enough. If you need and willing to spend 2x for good service and hospitality, Prince Court is among the best. Its located just 2.2km from KLCC and near to most of consulate.

Cost of transportation for 7 seat SUV its depend whether you buy it or rent it. For rent car it can cost you around RM4,000- RM6,000 per month rental for car such as HONDA CR-V, X-TRAIL or HARRIER. To buy it the cost will be much lower, but the procedure would be hassle.

I hope my writing could at least give you some point of view for your judgement. : )


----------



## XainRef (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Fatin. much appreciated...


----------

